# 10 year old dog peeing in house



## Jeggae (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi

I have a 10 year old Jack Russell that has now started peeing in the house. He even does it when the back door is open. Dont think he has any health issue's.
He was the biggest dog in the litter, and can be very dominating at times...although he knows who's the boss.
Could be behavioural

Any ideas why he has started doing it, and how to stop it? I think he knows he is doing wrong.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Would have him checked by the vet! could be diabetis which would not be visable


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Is he castrated by the way?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jeggae said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> [my] 10YO JRT... has... started peeing in the house.
> ...*even... when the back door is open. Dont think he has any health issues.*[snip]...
> *Could be behavioural*


hey, jegs! :--)

could also be medical or physical - 1st stop when any housetrained animal begins to toilet indoors is the vet. 
always eliminate the possible UTI, IBD, parasite, food allergy, whatever, *first* - then consider behavior. 


Jeggae said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> He was the *biggest [pup] in the litter, and can be very dominating at times... although he knows who's the boss. *


'the boss' or 'the peasant' or 'the king' or 'the slave' or 'the Alpha' does not IMO mean squat in terms of urine; 
Ms over-mark other Ms or Fs urine; intact-Ms may leglift if they see another dog on-leash pass by outside; 
dogs with cystitis or crystals or stones or diabetes, etc, CANNOT HELP IT and there is no 'dominating' urine. 
 he was a puppy a decade ago; the more important thing is, *his urinary behavior has changed - Why?*

has a new dog arrived in the house? new dogs nearby? is another dog entering HIS yard? 
is he expected to let himself out and in, as needed? a bigger dog or a tomcat with an attitude can scare 
a small dog - or a fox, adult rats, etc.

is this happening AFTER DARK and BEFORE THE SUN APPEaRS? 
he may have vision loss and be unable to negotiate stairs, etc. 


Jeggae said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> Any ideas why he has started doing it, and how to stop it?
> *I think he knows he is doing wrong.*


why? 
because he drops his ears and head, turns away, tucks his tail or rump, and avoids eye-contact? 
THAT IS NOT GUILT OR SHAME - he is appeasing, and has very-likely been punished or scolded in the past, 
when U and urine or stool were in the same room - *Right?* so he expects anger + punishment, 
and signals appeasement.  that is not _"i'm so sorry..."_, it's _"please don't hit me..."_.

IMO Ur options are - 
* keep the dog in the same room with U at all times, and supervise. 
* when U cannot supervise, crate in a solid-floored shipping style AKA airline-crate. 
* confine the dog to a puppy-proof, easy-clean area. 
* ALWAYS use enzyme-based cleaner specifically meant for pet-waste.

** if U do not want to crate or supervise strictly - get TWO all-cotton belly-bands for M-dogs; 
Belly Bands for Dogs that Wet in the House 
one for use, one for spare - line it with cheap peel-n-press panty-liners, sold in groceries and drug-stores 
[no DEODORANT, PERFUME, or ANTIBACTERIAL - plain + simple, to avoid rashes, sores, etc]. 
as long as he is indoors, he is 'dressed'.

OF COURSE - this means he cannot let himself out to pee; U must go along. 
this is a good thing, IMO - U are there to remove the band, see if it needs replacement, and REWARD 
the dog for right-place, right-time performance. :thumbsup: AND - U know he is 'empty' + safe for supervised access. 
the band goes back on before he enters; change even a dry pad at least once / 24-hours, to control bacteria.

hope his kidneys, sugar-metabolisis, etc, are OK! 
- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Is he castrated by the way?


if he is intact + 10-YO, chances are excellent he has a significantly enlarged PROSTATE which can impede urine. 
i would desex him ASAP - like _"yesterday" - _ as other bad things go along with testes in old-males; 
anal fistulas, testicular cancer, and other hormonally-fueled neoplasms. 
cheers, 
- terry


----------



## Jeggae (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Would have him checked by the vet! could be diabetis which would not be visable


I've kind of ruled out health as he even does it when the back door is open, and it would be just as easy to run out into the garden. He has to go to the vet soon, so I will chat to him/her about it then.



DoubleTrouble said:


> Is he castrated by the way?


No he isnt, would that have a bearing. Have been considering it to see if it will quietenhim down and make him less aggressive. That was going to be my next question 



leashedForLife said:


> hey, jegs! :--)
> 
> could also be medical or physical - 1st stop when any housetrained animal begins to toilet indoors is the vet.
> always eliminate the possible UTI, IBD, parasite, food allergy, whatever, *first* - then consider behavior.


As I said, I dont think its health as he would find it just as easy to go into the garden. He doesnt do it in one place, but in varius places, even in the kitchen which is as far away from where he sleeps as in the kitchen.



leashedForLife said:


> has a new dog arrived in the house? new dogs nearby? is another dog entering HIS yard?


Nope he has no contact with other dogs at all when at home at all.



leashedForLife said:


> a bigger dog or a tomcat with an attitude can scare
> a small dog - or a fox, adult rats, etc.


He doesnt seem to be scared of anything, especially not cats and rats 



leashedForLife said:


> is this happening AFTER DARK and BEFORE THE SUN APPEaRS?
> he may have vision loss and be unable to negotiate stairs, etc.


Could happen anytime of the day. Even during the day with the door open and me in another room.

I rarely hit him, just shout at him...and thats probably no good unless I do it as he does it. Biut he never does it in eyeshot of me.

I'll look into the bellybands, if it cant be cured..thanks.



leashedForLife said:


> if he is intact + 10-YO, chances are excellent he has a significantly enlarged PROSTATE which can impede urine.
> i would desex him ASAP - like _"yesterday" - _ as other bad things go along with testes in old-males;
> anal fistulas, testicular cancer, and other hormonally-fueled neoplasms.
> cheers,
> - terry


Does this mean castrate him?? As I said, I am thinking about it


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

If he has a UTI or other urinary problems, he may not have time to get into the garden or even know that he is weeing. Take a urine sample to the vet to get it checked. It's the only way to be sure


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeggae said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies
> 
> I've kind of ruled out health as he even does it when the back door is open, and it would be just as easy to run out into the garden. He has to go to the vet soon, so I will chat to him/her about it then.


Hope you dont mind me saying, but I don't think you can rule out health problems as a cause. It could well be that he just can't physically hold on to his urine any longer than he does so he just pees where he is, regardless of whether it is in or out, and there are many medical reasons for that to happen.

If I were you, I would get the vets appointment brought forward to as soon as possible and have him checked out.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I would get the dog to the vet and get his waterworks checked out, personally. At his age he will be prone to prostate problems etc.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

My old boy Grufty used to pee everywhere, even with the door open and he was diagnosed with Degenerative Kidney disease, he's gone now bless him. Luckily I have all hard floors downstairs so could just mop up.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

metaldog said:


> My old boy Grufty used to pee everywhere, even with the door open and he was diagnosed
> with Degenerative Kidney disease, he's gone now bless him. Luckily I have all hard floors downstairs so could just mop up.


awww, poor fella. :nonod: i hope he had a happy twilight. there are worse things than leaks!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If he has suddenly started doing this at the age of ten, I would say it is definitely a health problem. Could be a weak bladder, vision problems, anything. Haven't you ever suddenly needed a wee and not been even able to get to the toilet? Perhaps you are too young for that or have never been pregnant!

I have to remark, though, that you say you rarely hit him. I think most would agree that you should not be hitting him at all. Or shouting at him for that matter.


----------

